# What % of EO do you add to liquid soap??



## jnl (Mar 13, 2016)

last time i made a batch of liquid soap for foamer bottles i added 1% EO and that was WAY too high.  I ended up adding a lot more soap and taking it down to 0.5% EO in liquid soap for foamer bottles.

for the less diluted liquid hand soap (NOT foamer bottles) should i do it at 0.5% also?  or take it up to 1% (my foamer bottles are 25% liquid soap and 75% extra water so its 1/4 the amount of soap - which would be 1% for the undiluted liquid soap, tho customers could be using that as is and not diluting it more into foamer bottles).

What % EO do you use in liquid soap?


----------



## KristaY (Mar 13, 2016)

I use 1% max with EO's but go up to 2-2.5% with some FO's. It just depends on the scent I'm using. If 1% was too strong for you, definitely keep it at 0.5%. You certainly need to make what you like best! 

I recommend starting at 0.5% then adding a bit more if it's not strong enough. It's simple enough to add tiny amounts of EO until you get it where you like it and will save you the aggravation of adding more LS!


----------



## jnl (Mar 13, 2016)

I sell, so i need to do what works best for other people.

I have SUPER sensitive skin and usually never use soaps with EO.

I will add it at 0.5% and if its not strong enough i can always add more.


----------



## jnl (Mar 13, 2016)

the reason i was asking is cause how the % feels in a super diluted liquid soap may be different than if its less diluted.

but i will try it at 0.5%.  its better to add too little than too much.


----------



## KristaY (Mar 13, 2016)

Sorry, jnl, I didn't understand you were asking about the difference in % based on dilution rates. I've never used my LS in a foamer bottle so I'm of no use to you, lol.  Hopefully some of the other LS makers will come along to help!


----------



## jnl (Mar 17, 2016)

I added EO to the regular dilution of LS at 0.5% and it was not enough so i added more and i think i added 2%......which smells like the right amount of smell

except the lemongrass ginger one is a bit strong.....i think lemongrass needs to be used at a lower % in LS....i find it really drying to my skin.....tho most things are drying to my skin LOL.   i usually only use unscented things and no clay.



so it seems that the EO dilution cares about the soap amount, not the water amount.  so when a foamer bottle that is 25% soap, the highest EO i used was 0.5%.......and the LS was at 2%........which means you should be able to dilute the LS for foamer bottles and have the right EO rate for both......

at least thats what THIS test came out to be.....


----------



## coffeetime (Mar 18, 2016)

I use 0.8% for my LS. With my orange EO I use the 10x so it's pretty strong. I also use lavender 40/42 and peppermint at the same rate.


----------

